# HDD and SSD optimal temperature?



## Tibor Hazafi (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi all,
I have an SSD and a HDD in a cage next to two 120mm intake case fans in front of the house. The idle temperatures are 26 (SSD) and 28 (HDD). After moving a 50GB .iso from HDD to SSD the temperatures are 38 (SSD) and 28 (HDD). Can I change the fans (to two slower) to reduce noise without significant temperature increasement? Actually what's the optimal temperature of an SSD/HDD?
Thanks,
hazazs


----------



## natr0n (Dec 8, 2015)

When you write/dump data on drives they get warm both hd/ssd. Nothing to worry about those temps are good.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2015)

WD did testing and lower HDD temps actually had more HDD failures.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Dec 8, 2015)

cdawall said:


> WD did testing and lower HDD temps actually had more HDD failures.



I have a WD Caviar Black 500GB HDD.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 8, 2015)

cdawall said:


> WD did testing and lower HDD temps actually had more HDD failures.



Backed up by Google's own long term results as well.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Dec 8, 2015)

Your temps are perfect , I like to keep them under 43c 
Had a 1 bad sector appear on the one raid drive , but next day it disappeared ...odd
all drives at 100% hp  

Older laptops seem to run up to the 50c degree range


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2015)

43C was in the higher failure rate zone. Keep your drive there and shorten its life great recommendation. This drive will be fine until its not. Temp has nothing to do with it.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Dec 8, 2015)

cdawall said:


> 43C was in the higher failure rate zone. Keep your drive there and shorten its life great recommendation. This drive will be fine until its not. Temp has nothing to do with it.


 Are these temps a bit high ? in the 53c


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2015)

It's an SSD, It'll be fine.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Dec 8, 2015)

I think something is wrong. My HDD temp is ALWAYS 28 according to HD Sentinel. Even after copying a 50GB .iso from it. Interesting. Doesn't the sensor work properly?


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 8, 2015)

The motor and spinning of the platter is what makes heat in a HDD. If your drive never spins down, temperature will probably hold constant if you're reading/writing from it or not.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 8, 2015)

Nothing to worry about. Under 10c and over 50c then maybe worry.

I read the same study as cdawall that showed less hard drive failures at the higher end

SSD does not matter


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 8, 2015)

cdawall said:


> WD did testing and lower HDD temps actually had more HDD failures.



Which is kind of funny as sticking a broken/damaged/partly functional hard drive in the fridge for an hour or so has sometimes been known to keep the drive alive long enough when plugged in to recover some data off it.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 8, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Which is kind of funny as sticking a broken/damaged/partly functional hard drive in the fridge for an hour or so has sometimes been known to keep the drive alive long enough when plugged in to recover some data off it.




Have you actually experienced this because i thought it was a myth. Not to mention the condensation will kill the drive


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 8, 2015)

cdawall said:


> WD did testing and lower HDD temps actually had more HDD failures.


32-36 recommended afaik but your thinking is the same as mine for hdds, ssds temps are not going to matter unless extreme and some sdds are going to be hotter than  others too but sad should  be  safe between 0_60 degrees all day long.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 8, 2015)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> 32-36 recommended afaik but your thinking is the same as mine for hdds, ssds temps are not going to matter unless extreme and some adds are going to be hotter than  others too but sad should  be  safe between 0_60 degrees all day long.




You get towards freezing and condensation is an issue big time


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Have you actually experienced this because i thought it was a myth. Not to mention the condensation will kill the drive



Nope. Its just what ive heard over many many years. People have always suggested it so i assumed that it worked lol


----------



## xvi (Dec 9, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Have you actually experienced this because i thought it was a myth. Not to mention the condensation will kill the drive


The theory behind it that I've heard is that it will change some of the tolerances inside the drive. e.g If your r/w head is floating a little too high to read data, cooling it _might_ shrink the metals down enough to get that back in tolerance long enough to copy your files off it.

I've heard rumors of it working in real life, but nothing first-hand.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2015)

Jetster said:


> You get towards freezing and condensation is an issue big time



dry it by plugging it in which will warm it up and dry any residual moisture out
unplug it
put it in a ziplok bag
cool it


edit 

i have never done it but i reckon if it works then the steps above might help


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 9, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Have you actually experienced this because i thought it was a myth. Not to mention the condensation will kill the drive


I have done it with success, but on much older WD drives, like 2005-2008 era.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> I have done it with success, but on much older WD drives, like 2005-2008 era.



Same here I have done it with some old old maxtor UATA133 drives.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2015)

same, with older <500GB drives. ziplock bag with sata + power extensions coming out of the freezer, ran it while it was still in there.
Due to annoyance, i just used reusable ice packs the next time.

as everyone has said, temps wont really kill your drive unless they're very extreme. I prefer to keep mine <40C, but we get 45C ambient heat here in summer and that hasnt killed any of my drives yet.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Dec 9, 2015)

xvi said:


> The theory behind it that I've heard is that it will change some of the tolerances inside the drive. e.g If your r/w head is floating a little too high to read data, cooling it _might_ shrink the metals down enough to get that back in tolerance long enough to copy your files off it.
> 
> I've heard rumors of it working in real life, but nothing first-hand.




Ive used this method and have had success with over 5 or so drives , Which have had multipul bad sectors, some drive would only spin up for short time then power down
Have managed to recover data off these drives ,which were too unstable before 

I normally Wrap the drive in anti-static bag then insulate/wrap it with insulation tape , leave in fridge for few hour or a day
Have even left drive in fridge for over a week and still success

The condensation does not seem to cause an issue ,While you don't have much option if unable to recover data off failed hdd


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm happy with >20C and <40C (SSD & HDD).

That said, @theoneandonlymrk is spot on: 0-60C operating, -40-70C non-operating.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 9, 2015)

HDD drives around 30c to 45c, as for SSD they some times say on them up to 70c.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 9, 2015)

I always check data sheet for my drives and adjust the temperature warnings accordingly in CrystalDiskInfo. Just look your exact drive model in Device manager and look for specifications for it. Operational temperature is always mentioned.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Dec 9, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I always check data sheet for my drives and adjust the temperature warnings accordingly in CrystalDiskInfo. Just look your exact drive model in Device manager and look for specifications for it. Operational temperature is always mentioned.



According to my drives' spec sheets:
WD5003AZEX (http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/SpecSheet/ENG/2879-771434.pdf) Operating: 0-60°C / Non-operating: -40-70°C
840 EVO (http://www.samsung.com/global/busin...nt/Samsung_SSD_840_EVO_Data_Sheet_rev_1_1.pdf) Operating: 0-70°C / Non-operating: -55-95°C

It is kinda strange information about temps, because for example 25°C is in both range (0-60 and -40-70). *I think* Non-operating temps would be mentioned: below 0 and above 60.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 10, 2015)

Erm, they are. Operating range is always smaller than non operating. And it is. You've listed it yourself.If that WD reaches 55°C it's fine. It'll be a bit hot which usually happens if it's not cooled by a fan blowing through HDD cage, but if it's at that temperature it's still fine. If it was 60°C or more I'd be a bit worried... Same for SSD. If it's below 70°C you're fine.

I still prefer to keep it way cooler in order to prevent unnecessary strain and potential breaking point.

For example my Samsung SM951 is rated up to 70°C but I have my alarm set at 60°C in CrystalDiskInfo. Usual temperature ranges from 44°C to around 55°C. Which is fine but if it goes out of this usual range, I'll get warning that something is not right.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Dec 10, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Erm, they are. Operating range is always smaller than non operating. And it is. You've listed it yourself.If that WD reaches 55°C it's fine. It'll be a bit hot which usually happens if it's not cooled by a fan blowing through HDD cage, but if it's at that temperature it's still fine. If it was 60°C or more I'd be a bit worried... Same for SSD. If it's below 70°C you're fine.
> 
> I still prefer to keep it way cooler in order to prevent unnecessary strain and potential breaking point.
> 
> For example my Samsung SM951 is rated up to 70°C but I have my alarm set at 60°C in CrystalDiskInfo. Usual temperature ranges from 44°C to around 55°C. Which is fine but if it goes out of this usual range, I'll get warning that something is not right.



According to HD Sentinel (during entire lifespan) my HDD's maximum temperature was 38°C and my SSD's was 46°C.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 10, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Erm, they are. Operating range is always smaller than non operating. And it is. You've listed it yourself.If that WD reaches 55°C it's fine. It'll be a bit hot which usually happens if it's not cooled by a fan blowing through HDD cage, but if it's at that temperature it's still fine. If it was 60°C or more I'd be a bit worried... Same for SSD. If it's below 70°C you're fine.
> 
> I still prefer to keep it way cooler in order to prevent unnecessary strain and potential breaking point.
> 
> For example my Samsung SM951 is rated up to 70°C but I have my alarm set at 60°C in CrystalDiskInfo. Usual temperature ranges from 44°C to around 55°C. Which is fine but if it goes out of this usual range, I'll get warning that something is not right.



I have had issue's with HDD's hitting 55+c although this was with raid, in fact was not to long ago i tested a old 250GB WD drive and how far you could push it which was 70c.


----------

